# Turkey Breast and Ginger Ale



## kdsoup (Jul 17, 2011)

Took a stab at making some Turkey Breast today...Used Ginger Ale to soak it and boy did it soak it up like a nice cold Soda Pop!  Added some nice sweet seasoning along with some Honey; then hit the Smoker for the Fun to start.  I did a 50/50 mix in the water pan with Water / Ginger Ale...kept the sweet flavors going!

From after a couple of flips, added the Glaze of Honey and Wow did it Pop!


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

I love new flavor profiles, sounds great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

That's a great looking plate of food!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks great well done,nice plate of food to make me hungry


----------



## bigeyedavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice plate love the presentation


----------



## kdsoup (Jul 20, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone*...Greatly appreciate all the feedback.  Still have a lot to learn, but I just really enjoy my new Smoker...Best Fathers Day gift ever!!!  Really glad I came across the Forum with so much positive feedback!

Darrin


----------



## alelover (Jul 20, 2011)

You keep cooking meals like that and you will be getting lots of positive feedback. That looks great.


----------



## smokey mo (Jul 21, 2011)

looks very nice.  how did the skin turn out? was it crisped up or did you just pull it off before you ate.  

It looks very juicy and wonderful. well done.


----------



## kdsoup (Jul 21, 2011)

The skin on the Legs turned out crisp...you could bite through it.  The Skin on the Turkey Breast fell off after plating...but quickly became a meal for us to enjoy the flavor of it.  Thanks!


----------



## dougmays (Jul 21, 2011)

did you marinate the chick in the ginger ale?


----------



## kdsoup (Jul 22, 2011)

No...Only the Turkey Breast went in the Ginger Ale.  My wife thought it would add a nice sweet flavor to the Bird...sure did.  The chicken legs had only a Apple Wood Rub on and that was it, besides teh 50/50 mix of water and Ginger Ale in the water bowl.


----------



## pacmktg (Jul 23, 2011)

My wife likes this idea, what did you use for the sweet seasoning?

Bob


----------



## warpath (Jul 23, 2011)

kdsoup, really looking good!! I use Vernors Ginger Ale in butt can chicken really gives it a good taste..

seeya

Dave


----------



## dtcunni (Jul 24, 2011)

That sounds and looks very good! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## funkyboy (Jul 24, 2011)

Just starting to smoke. How did you make the rub. I don't like a lot of salt... Thanks


----------



## kdsoup (Jul 24, 2011)

pacmktg said:


> My wife likes this idea, what did you use for the sweet seasoning?
> 
> Bob


I used a Tomato Basil and Garlic on the Turkey.


----------



## kdsoup (Jul 24, 2011)

funkyboy said:


> Just starting to smoke. How did you make the rub. I don't like a lot of salt... Thanks


As noted above, very simple Tomato Basil & Garlic on the Turkey and on the Chicken Legs, my son wanted a sweet rub and we just used one by McCormicks "Sweet & Smoky" + the Honey.  Let's just say he ate all the chicken legs himself, before we could ask how they were.

My wife just found a rub by William Sonoma called Coffee & Spice Rub...smells AMAZING.  Waiting to give it a try on some Beef!

I have started to create some of my own, but for $5 the rub is worth the try.  I have to say that William Sonoma sure has some goodies for cooking/grilling/smoking.  Worth a try for those of us trying to get some Smoke Time under our belts.


----------



## pacmktg (Jul 25, 2011)

KDSoup,

I used the Ginger Ale as a brine with Salt, Rosemary, Sage, and Time.  I then smoked them with Maple dust in my AMNS and they turned out great.  Best smoke I have done so far.  Thanks for the great idea.

Bob


----------



## rcarawanjr29 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks good


----------

